# Pz 162



## kernotim (Jan 27, 2007)

Any one know this boat or former name? Not sure where pic was taken
Now at St Abbs but originally from Newlyn


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

According to the EU register she is the Harvester and has been since 1989 when the register started


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Harvester, according to the red painted name, on the white nameplate, forward too!


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Did the owner have his boat painted to match his car ????


----------



## md5299 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Pz162*

She Was In Newlyn And Mousehole In The 70's And Was Owned By Brian Carey Of Mousehole,used For Mackerel And Pilchards.She was always called Harvester and painted that colour,as far as I can remember I think she had a 3 cyl 20hp Lister in her,hope this may be of help.If you want anymore info I will go and ask Brian Carey,where she came from,where she was built etc.


----------

